# Persimmon Duck Call



## Jason Needham (Jun 13, 2013)

Started back on duck calls. This one is some of my persimmon that milled up from a tree that had fallen on the back of my property. Consists of my own cut insert and aluminum band. The CA finish shows the blackish grain really well. The sound quality is great as well from the low end to the high pitched quacks. Thanks for looking.

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/8B5364C9-75E1-43E0-9913-A278C5F23FD8-672-000002D386005EDF_zps1f962fa3.jpg

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/2424BAB4-051E-4971-A3AE-1CDEA9C7C13C-672-000002D38BA9235E_zps4f6a9e66.jpg


----------



## SENC (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice work, Jason.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes that looks great


----------



## RW Mackey (Jun 13, 2013)

Jason, really like the persimmon, call looks great.

Roy


----------



## myingling (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice lookin caller


----------



## Jason Needham (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.


----------

